# Pink bump above eye?



## Icarus (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello forum,

I got my darling pooch around mid-end of January. After I got her she started growing this strange pink bump above her eye. At first I thought it was a bug bite, so I put some ointment on it and left it alone but now it's not going away and seems to be actually growing.

It's pink, hairless, and hard to the touch. 
I did some browsing and the closest thing I found was this: 
http://www.prestonthepuggle.com/?p=1182

Here you can see the location but no real details, I'll be able to get some detail shots in the morning light when my camera works best.
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...84349618980_1535450903_30411126_5117876_n.jpg
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...84349658981_1535450903_30411127_2053295_n.jpg

Edit: More images from Feb 28th. She spent a very happy day frolicking with her jolly ball and fetching over the jump I set up for her  
http://i49.tinypic.com/10igvgl.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/261yxpc.jpg
annnd a jumping pic or two xD 
http://i46.tinypic.com/bgciu0.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/2h4cmev.jpg

Hazel's a 1 year old Great Dane (mother) x Boxer (sire).


Has anyone had anything similar to this at all?


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

hmm my dane had a little bump like that but it was right on the eyelid. hers didnt get that big i dont think.... i would have the vet take a quick look at it.... beautiful dog by the way


----------

